# Chanterelles....coming soon to the woods near YOU,are you ready?? :-)



## kc rm hunter

Who's ready??


----------



## morelium_falcon

I'm interested in trying my luck with these but have never looked for them before. Do they like the same habitats as morels?


----------



## jmczar

Start here:

http://www.mdcnatureshop.com/product.php?productid=359&amp;cat=133&amp;bestseller=Y

It's good enough to get you on the right trail!


----------



## vibrantenergies

I know I am! I hope they are as abundant as last year! We're still a good six weeks from any chanties though!

I don't like this month-plus period of no mushrooms between the morels and the next edible species.All this rain will bring them out when the time comes, as long as it keeps it up!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I think we may start here in about three weeks...
depending on the weather.
I don't wish it to be hot soon though.....
would rather wait for the Chanterelles :wink: 
Last year was a little late here and they popped up June 28th.
I am ready and hope we have a better summer-shroom season.
Last year wasn't so great here........
GOOD LUCK to everyone.....Happy Hunting!!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I just looked through my pics from past years and here is the dates of my first Chanterelles in the last 3 years.....
2011....June 15th
2012.....June 11th
2013....June 28th
....it's coming!!!!!!!!! 
I hope you do good again this year V-energies!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Thanks for the info, KC! I just started taking notes this year, so I appreciate that. It looks like the chants will be here sooner than I thought, but last year, I was finding the really nice flushes after the Fourth of July all the way into early August. We had a really mild summer along with buckets of rain, which is not typical, which really brought out the chanterelles. I found a mix of species, but Smooth Chanterelles were the most abundant. It seems like it dried up quick though and the Fall was slow for me - better this year I hope. I'm determined to find my first maitake this year! 

IF it stays this warm and wet, we might be lucky and have a nice and steady summer season. I found a big fat Agaricus (arvensis?) in the front grass yesterday, so the russulas and milkies will pop up any time, maybe today...


----------



## veronica

I have found them in late May once before. The weather here has certainly been conducive for some early chants IMO


----------



## veronica

Forgot to say that I have seen some nice white bellied chickens, and Pluteus cervinus (deer mushrooms ) are abundant


----------



## vibrantenergies

I'v e seen a bunch of pics of Chicks on FB the past few days. Pretty early, isn't it? Veronica, what places do you find those Pluteus? I'm much more confident in my Bolete ID this year, so I'm eager for them to start up! I think I want to try a sensibilis even!


----------



## veronica

nah--the Laetiporus cincinnatus tends to start in mid may and can be found all thru the summer and into fall. The Laetiporus sulphureus is more of a fall mushroom though.

I find the pluteus around stumps and anywhere that wood debris is found such as woodchips .It is known as the sawdust mushroom.
Found some growing out of a hay bail once ...not sure what is up with that


----------



## vibrantenergies

You're always full of valuable info, V! thanks! I didn't know there was such a season length difference between the two chicks. 

I waled about the wet woods yesterday and actually found several Cinnabar Chanterelle babies! That means the yellow ones will be here soon, so you have been right on , KC! I also found a Pluteus cervinus yesterday - a huge one by my chicken coop near where I cut down several scraggly little oaks when I built it. I didn't eat it, as I found only the one, but it was kinda gross looking anyway


----------



## kc rm hunter

I'm a believer Veronica,in the early Chants that is.Yesterday on the way back to the house I found this(these).
By far the earliest Chanterelles I have found,on 5-29-14 8-O


----------



## jamil

That is early!!!


----------



## veronica

Well Vibrant energy's your right...I am full of it , 
info that is lol
here's my fav-o-right read on chickens as well as the wood loving mushroom life style in general

http://leslieland.com/2009/09/hunting-laetiporus-sulphureus-the-sulfur-shelf-or-chicken-mushroom/

RIP Leslie Land I enjoyed your web site 


In my neighborhood we have had about 10 foggy mornings in a row, and it has rained small amounts 3 times a day for a week
I would not at all be surprised if I found red boletes and lobster mushrooms tomorrow


----------



## veronica

I did end up finding one red bolete, a Boletus Bi-color.
also a few cinnabar chants and several dozen black trumpets
My east picking spot was not as wet as I assumed it would be. 
On the way I saw a fully flowered butterfly weed though...a good sign in my book!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

This one was an early spring Chicken that got frost damage.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sounds like a great trip Veronica!! I heard that butterfly weed was an indicator of Chanterelles too......
from this dude in Nixa.....anyway he was pretty danged good with shroom knowledge and knew a lot!
Here is a pic of mine showing what Butterfly weed looks like :wink:


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yes it was a freak happening that the Shelf-Chicken came out that early!!! :lol:


----------



## pedro

KC, I am waiting on a full report of some chanterelle and black trumpet finds from you.


----------



## veronica

KC
I am not 100 percent sure that your shelf chicken is a true Laetiporus sulphureus.
I am not seeing the traditional yellow and orange and it is a bit discombobulated on its growth pattern ...much like a white bellied chicken starts out. Plus it does have a white appearance and I have also seen the L. cinci grow on logs

The read I posted talks about 5 different (known) versions , and my opinion is that it is a larger group and not always to be trusted as many people do get ill when consuming 
Bottom line is that when in doubt, take a pic and figure it out!!


----------



## veronica

Just my opinion as I am not as smart as that guy in Nixa of which you speak.

and I do run into that guy occasionally as we hunt the same area's..lol


----------



## morelsxs

The Leslie Land site is one of my favorites and was actually one of the 1st websites I found when looking to learn more about morels. It's below in the event some of you haven't seen it. A late read for this year but I read it every winter as we wait for the snow to melt . . . 

http://leslieland.com/2008/07/collecting-wild-mushrooms-part-1-morels/

I'm excited to know that chants are right around the corner. I, too, thought they were found in mid-summer. We've had a lot of rain here in SW PA but no luck for me yet on any oysters. Hunter (my pup) and I will be going out later today.

My goal this year is to find black trumpets. I've never looked but am so excited as I've heard that are simply delicious. I'm blessed that I live in the Laurel Highlands; so many mushrooms but so little time. We find hen-of-the-woods (I just love these), chickens, and hedgehogs in abundance. Anxious to see everyone's pics!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Well this one was a yeller-belly.I harvested this log a few years prior to this fruiting and successfully ate them with no swollen lips as well,I took more pics with the small parts I harvested.We are raining again here again in KC and I am starting to see a lot of fungi coming alive in the woods here.The spring rains have been late here for the most part.


----------



## veronica

I stand corrected lol


----------



## pedro

Chickens are hard to figure out as to when to expect a flush. I have harvested the same log in April and then in another year in November. I believe it takes an extreme temperature change ( 25 degrees plus) and rain to cause a flush.


----------



## veronica

OK back to topic
I guess I was NOT ready for chanterelles because they were up way before I picked them----hence quite a bit of backsplash!!
Needless to say there was cinnabar's, black trumpets, and smallish cibarius all growing together. And a lot of them

I just went mostly for the trumpets of which I gathered 2 to 3 pounds. Some were dirty so I transplanted them to my yard


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sounds like a nice hunt Veronica,I'll be closer down your way later this week and hope to find a mushroom and hopefully some Crappie :-x


----------



## berky

I was out fishing around Osage Beach when I stumbled across these babies. I know it's a plastic bag, but I'm just happy I had something on me to carry them other than my pockets!


----------



## berky

Let's try that again &lt;a href=&quot; "&gt;&lt;img src=&quot; " alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## veronica

Go find that Polyporus umbellatus that you found last year and pick it this time KC

and then send half to me 

and thank you very much in advance!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Wow,I had forgot about that one Veronica.But now that you reminded me I do remember where it was.I will have to dodge approximately 246 ticks to get there but I'll see what I can do


----------



## kc rm hunter

I think you were talking about this one :arrow:


----------



## kc rm hunter




----------



## vibrantenergies

Nice umbellatus, KC! I bet it's there right now waiting for you...

I ate some tasty fish milkies the other day - Yum! Finally tried the Green cracked Russula and wasn't thrilled. 

I have a lot of cinnabar chanties now, but no others yet, except for a few tiny goldens that don't seem to be getting any larger. I think the golden chanterelle is very early, but the smooth chantie may wait until its normal time?!? I find those around my place more than the golden chanterelle, and I haven't seen any yet. They were abundant last year...

Keep posting finds! Folks need to know there's a lot out there besides morels (and chanterelles for that matter!).

Happy hunting!


----------



## brookie

https://www.dropbox.com/s/edtlqg75d07bxt0/2014-06-11%2013.09.08.jpg


----------



## brookie

any idea what these are...they are still very small


----------



## kc rm hunter

Not sure what those are Brookie,off the top of my head.Maybe Veronica will know ??


----------



## vibrantenergies

Looks like lac lacs to me - I've been seeing a ton of them! Laccaria laccata, not for sure though!


----------



## veronica

My puter wont let me go to dropbox, it says it is currently not a secure ?


----------



## veronica

or something like that..lol


----------



## brookie

well i don't really know how to post photos correctly on here so sorry about the dropbox thing. Yes I think you are right V/E...The Deceiver....


----------



## jmerx

Need help with a mushroom its a russula but its white with rusty spots, should I waste my time?


----------



## jmerx

Just found my second batch of chanterelle today. This year going to be good.


----------



## jomomush

Hey everyone.

I'm new here. I'm also a noob, as I've only done morel hunting in the past.

I live in Joplin, MO, and found these guys popping up in my yard. I have probably a couple hundred growing. I think I can ID them as Cinnabar Chanterelles, but would you guys be willing to take a look as well?


















Happy hunting!


----------



## pedro

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cinnabarinus.html


----------



## vibrantenergies

I pulled a nice batch of Golden Chanterelles from the side of a gravel road the other day, and I ate them yesterday with a small pile of cinnabars I've collected over the past week or so. I also stumbled upon the first patch of Black Trumpets found on my land yesterday! Trumpets are the first wild mushroom I ever found, or ate I think, and my family loves them, even my mycophobe wife! There were tons of babies all around, so I left them all. I'll watch the patch and post pics soon, just for fun!

Still no Cantharellus lateritius though...


----------



## veronica

I found Cantharellus lateritius yesterday as well as cibarius. None were in the usual spots and after careful thought I realized that all I found were in good drainage area's or steep slopes. The frequent rain has made most spots to wet apparently 

Mushroom are just spore platforms and they cant spore well if they are sopping wet IMO


----------



## jmerx

They look like chanterelle I have a book that I look at but when I'm not sure I pull up pics on Google that helps me out


----------



## veronica

jmerx---
your mushrooms in the pic are Cantharellus cinnabarinus


----------



## jmerx

then work my mushrooms I was just commenting on somebody else's but that's what I thought too


----------



## vibrantenergies

Hey thanks for the info V! It seems that you're a week or so ahead of me usually. I hope the Smoothies are as abundant as last year!


----------



## veronica

Never seen so many Craterellus cornucopioides!!!


----------



## jmerx

I had a good day today too but not that good


----------



## jmerx




----------



## kc rm hunter

Holy WOW,that's a lot of nice mushrooms Veronica!! :-o


----------



## tpedersen

[No message]


----------



## vibrantenergies

Awesome, Veronica! Seriously, what is up with the Black Trumpets this year!  I have seen so many big patches of them - and all in places I've never seen them before. It's amazing what nature does while we're not around. I have also seen several Trumpets that were really huge for the species! Delicious! The aroma of a handful of freshly plucked Black Trumpets is my favorite woods smell there is! I have also finally seen a few little smooth chanterelles. I'd say the next one to three weeks could yield someone a large pile of three or four species of chanterelle, if they find a few good spots, especially if we get consistent rain (fingers crossed). I also found a cluster of gilled boletes, which I've never found before. Such a cool shroom!


----------



## funguy jon

Nice finds! You gotta love those big patches. I'm finding oysters in good numbers here in northern Michigan. One lone spring king bolete found a week ago. I spotted a big yellow mushroom from the road, walked the 50 yards into the woods only to find out it was an agaric. fly agaric. not the giant chanterelle I thought it was. oh well, two weeks tops with all this weather we're getting and I should start finding more of a variety. good luck to all.


----------



## veronica

I found the gilled boletes only one time around some large Oaks, and they came up about 8 days after the rain.
Was that similar to your find?

I had also found one lone Bi-color bolete on Sunday, which is the reason I went looking..lol. The Trumpet's were growing where the Bi-colors and Sensibilis usually grow.


----------



## vibrantenergies

V - They were under an older Red Oak on a Southern, rocky slope. They were all very near each other. Not sure about 8 days, but it has been at least four! It's definitely getting dry here, even though it seems like it;s been pretty wet until just very recently. The boletes I see here (bicolor, sensibilis, Tylopilus felleus) have yet to show up, but it's still early for them I think - but not by much.


----------



## jmerx

found some chicken of the woods today old man of the woods one chanterelle and a couple green cracklins. Starting to get a little dry out there


----------



## brookie

found my first chicken today. It was great looking when I cut it but it turned dark brown almost black by the time I got it home...only on the outside the flesh was still white on the inside. I can't figure out the picture thing here or i would post a picture .


----------



## shroomingb

Brookie - sounds like you found a black staining polypore. They resemble chickens.


----------



## brookie

Thanks thats what I found in my book...it didnt look like the one in the book but it must have been too young. I am 99 percent sure I found some american parasols...lepiota americana...bruises yellow and then turns reddish...white spore print...might go back for them found a very large abandoned mulch pile.


----------



## jmerx

I have the same problem with the pics. Not sure whats up.


----------



## brookie

i don't know what to put in the box that says image url. I am used to clicking a box and attaching an image.


----------



## jmerx

I even had my wife try but she couldn't figure it out ether. Maybe one of these nice folks could explain it to us???


----------



## jack

Photobucket works the best and is free to join. Copy the code to the right of the HTML , then paste it to your comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## brookie

thanks jack I will take some pictures tomorrow and post em up. Are american parasols tasty ?


----------



## jmerx

Thanx jack


----------



## jmerx

these are just a couple I found in my yard today. Three of them are my first smooths for the year


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

I was hoping somebody could tell me what these are


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

<strong>


----------



## jmerx




----------



## veronica

Chants are really going now , also a gilled bolete , several pics of a yet unknown brown velvety milkcap , and a small sensibilis find. 
Also found Hygrophorus Milky , L. volemus, and Piperatus...and other milkcaps
Milky's rule right now no doubt!!


----------



## jmerx

Yeah them are some nice shrooms. I find a good batch everytime i go out of a variety.


----------



## garden

I have Chanterelles flushing by the literal pounds here. Some are finely gilled underneath and others are smoother underneath. They all have solid stems. I picked about 5 pounds in an hour today. I hope I am picking the right things lol


----------



## jmerx

Sounds like them post a pic


----------



## garden

I tried to post a pic on here &amp; it didn't work. I posted several to the photo section on here though just now. It said they were pending. Why is it so hard to get a pic on your comment? I have never been able to get one on here.


----------



## brookie

garden go back one page and read what jack wrote to me. I think the reason you cant attach straight to here has something to do with bandwidth or web hosting. Anyway if you follow his directions its easy as pie.

veronica and jmerx thanks for posting. My first year hunting summer mushrooms and your posts help me. I am in wisconsin though and still havent found any chanterelles or black trumpets but am going again this week.


----------



## jmerx

It so easy i could even do it. jacks the man!


----------



## jmerx

The name is photobutchet. Makes it easy to post pics.


----------



## garden

OK I joined photobucket and downloaded the photos. I clicked on the html and it said copied but I do not know how to paste. Sorry, but can anyone tell me? Gosh what a pain to post a photo....


----------



## garden

Well, the photos are now in the photo section on here, on page 1, sorry I can't get them on the comment.


----------



## jmerx

when you go to reply hold your finger on the box until it pops up the little bubble touch the bubble and it'll put another box out there that says paste hit back and then submit and that should be it


----------



## jmerx

when you learn how it's very easy


----------



## jmerx

Garden them are some nice chanties . I've Had a hard time finden them that fresh.


----------



## garden

Thanks jmerx, I found 2 kinds. As you see in the pics, the ones on the left have fine raised gills underneath and the ones on the right are smooth underneath. The mushroom hunter dot come guy Chris said they are common on the left and smooth on the right. I am pretty sure they are both edible. I am going to post two more photos of the gills and hope someone else will double verify for me. I sure don't want to eat any false ones : ( What general area are you in jmerx? They are thick here. I had to run over dozens of them to get my 4 wheeler down the trails. I got tired of picking them. And truly, I do not know what I will do with all of them. I hope you will find a boatload of them. I am posting some more photos of diff. shrooms too, on the photo section here because I still can't get my photos on this comment section grrr. lol


----------



## jmerx

garden there are two kinds of golden chantrelles and you found them both.one has ridges the other one doesn't have ridges just make sure neither of them have gills. The jack o lantern is the look alike for the chanterelle one has ridges the other has gills. Something I like to do to help identify look up pics on Google. I am located in SE jeff Countywhat neck of the woods are you located in.I have found quite a few batches this year but it seems like the worms find them before me and only leave a couple good ones but the fun is in looken.


----------



## veronica

There have been so many chants and trumpets this year and that allowed me to pick just the ones that grew in leaves or moss (not dirt!)
That makes for a much easier time storing them due to the lack of "back splash"
Also have been avoiding chants with worm holes (less protein !)


----------



## garden

jmerx, hey, I was going to say if you were further south I could tell you plenty of places in Mark Twain where they would be. I am down in the Ozark foothills in Wayne and Bollinger counties. Good luck to you... Good luck to everyone. There are a lot shrooms out there. I think that photo of the white mushroom that is nearly as tall as my hatchet that I posted in the photo section is a death angel. Not sure though.


----------



## jack

Photobucket is the best. Just copy the code to the right of the HTML code and paste it to your comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## garden

Hi Jack, I tried to post from Photobucket but I don't know how to copy &amp; paste 

I posted some more photos in the photo section though. There is the False Chanterelle with raised blade like gills on the right to compare to the Golden or Common Chanterelles on the left. Also a photo of just false Chanterelles. A photo of Cinnabar Chanterelles growing on my creek beside the Golden Chanterelles and Passion Flower. Also found lots of beautiful fresh wild blackberries today to make my Dad a pie.
Good luck all, they are out there. I just learned the difference between falsies and commons today. Always learning in nature.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden, I went and looked at the pics you posted in the photos section. I didn't see any new ones, only the ones you posted a few days ago. The shrooms in those pics I see are not False Chanterelles! Actually, I've never found a Hygrophoropsis aurantiacus! Chanterelles are more yellow and the margin of the cap is usually wavy and kind of flared, rather than inrolled and even like the falsie. Chanterelles are one of the safest mushrooms to hunt and the likelihood of finding false ones is much less than finding the real thing! Also, the false chanterelle was for many, many years considered edible (but apparently not too tasty!) and is still eaten by many Europeans. It causes occasional stomach upset in susceptible people, but most would suffer no worse effects than a bland-tasting dinner. 

I would double check those "falsies" to be sure you're not tossing out the good ones!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Also, that Amanita in your pic with the hatchet is not a Death Angel. It is an Amanita cokeri, or some related scurfy white Amanita. Probably not harmful, but best not to test it!


----------



## garden

Hey Vibrant! How is the family? Good to hear from you.
Thanks for the info about the Amanita. Those things have my respect. Jack, our site admin., (Hi Jack) has not got the pictures posted on there yet. All photo's have to be approved by him in the photo section. He may be busy with the holiday. When you see the photo's notice that the ones I call the falsies have blade like gills, thin and fragile. I am so happy that there are people who know more than me about mushrooms. I just love them all, everything about them is cool. I don't know why lol It is like I have some kinship with them. Maybe I just love being where they grow, I don't know. I am learning. Interested to hear from you when Jack gets the photo's up. I do want to learn all I can. Take good care and enjoy this beautiful day that God has made. Wow, it is gorgeous out there.


----------



## jack

They all look like true Chanterelles to me. The one picture is just 2 types of Chanterelles One is most likely Cantharellus cibarius and the other is the Peach Chanterelle, Cantharellus persicinus.


----------



## garden

Hi Jack,
Thanks for the information. I just don't know for sure and since there is plenty I guess I will err on the side of caution. The thought of getting sick or having to see a doctor makes me want to act out lol I read on the site that Chris Matherly has that he found six different kinds of chanterelles in one day but he and others are way way more experienced than me. Have a good one Jack...


----------



## jack

These are the 2 in question . It doesn't hurt to be careful. I guess I should add, the 1st. picture is C. persicinus ( peach chanterelle ) and the second I'd say is C, cibarius. The bottom pictures are probably C. cibarius.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Morels%20Worldwide/img_1055-c784b56553005a3abf37c100604c5dbbb0efb38f_zps721c5910.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Morels%20Worldwide/img_1051-097c4e2d4f4e32238fa206dbb02b10b8791817f3_zpse372c442.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

me and my daughter went for a walk this morning found a nice chicken or at least what I think is a


----------



## garden

Hey jmerx,
I don't know. Wish I did. But did you see that recipe someone put on here in one of the boards for "chicken fingers"? I think it was Jack that put it on. There are photo's and they look absolutely delicious. Let us know if it chickens. WTG


----------



## jmerx

It looked alittle diferant than the other two I have found but from all the pics I've looked at its a good one. I couldn't believe how wet it was the ground is starting to dry out pretty good around here but that chicken was so wet water was dripping out of it. I've seen videos of people cutting them coming back two weeks later and cutting them again. I might have been able to let it go another day or two and it might have had grown bigger that's all fresh it was. Found a lot of Cinnabon and golden chantarelles but all dried out. Thanks for your inputI'll let you know what happens.


----------



## jack

JMERX , you have Laetiporus cincinnatus, grows off the tree's roots instead of directly on the tree. In my opinion, it's way better eating too.


----------



## jmerx

jack Thanks for your input on my mushroom I really appreciate it. I found both kinds before and I also think this one tastes better. I thought the other one tasted more like fried pork fatwhich is good don't get me wrong, but this one tastes more like chicken. Hey Jack I was wondering Garden told me you had an awesome recipe for chicken fingers where might I find that?


----------



## jack

These are pretty easy and are made with Laetiporus sulphureus. First I tore them into pieces to look like Chicken Tenders. Then I seasoned them with a little Poultry Seasoning, Black Pepper, Sage, Oregano and Chicken Seasoning Salt. ( I get that from a Restaurant in Frankenmuth Michigan, that's famous for their Chicken Dinners ) Then I shake them in Flour and fry them till Golden Brown. 


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/ChickenMushroom007.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

Jack thanks for the recipe what do you put on the chicken to get the flower to stick?and do you think it would be just as good with this mushroom?


----------



## jack

I had rinsed them out in a colander, so they were still damp from that, or you could probably use an egg wash too. This video is the ones I used for the recipe.


http://youtu.be/FgiMwJxB2Fg


----------



## garden

Awesome video. Thanks Jack. I am really learning a lot from you and the other people.


----------



## garden

I posted photo in the photo section of a Chanterelle Stir Fry/Fajitas I made tonight. It was awesome. The Chanterelles elevated it to a whole other level.
Put some oil in a skillet and add diced chanterelles and sizzle for about 3 minutes.
Add 1/4 cup each, diced sweet onion, diced red and green pepper, sizzle for 3 more minutes.
I had some roasted chicken in the freezer and added about 3/4 cup of it diced.
I added salt and a little garlic powder and let it sizzle for about 5 more minutes. Easy and excellent meal.


----------



## jmerx

took the family out for a walk today found lots of chanties


----------



## jmerx

here's a good recipe for everyone. take pork sausage, sweet peppers, onions fry em up in a pan. Then take a zucchini or two oversized is the best cut them in half and cut the centers out to make boats. Dice up some tomatoes. Once you have all that done take the sausage mixture that's fried put it on the boat and then top of of tomatoes and chanterelles. 10 you can take some type of shredded cheese top it and throw on the grill. Cook until zucchini is tender.this is what you end up with.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden - Those are surely safe-to-eat chanterelles!

I think a lot of folks can identify with the feeling you describe about your kinship with the mushrooms. I'm intrigued with everything about them - I can't learn or find enough! Being among the trees is part of it too, but there's definitely something special to me about the fungi!

Jmerx - nice chanties and chicken! I really want to find a chicken now so I can fry them up like Jack's pic! Mmmmmm...


----------



## jmerx

vibrantenergyI know what you mean the chicken mushroom is so good I wish I could find truck load of them.starting to get real dry in my area I was surprised I even found it. Same with the chanties.


----------



## brookie

found a group of trumpets today that are not black. They are peach colored. Has anyone ever seen this before. One oak is surrounded by them. They are just coming up but in a week or so its going to make some great photos.


----------



## jomomush

Hey guys, can you help me ID this mushroom? I'm not sure what it is, but it's a polypore of some type, right?


----------



## brookie

looks like laetiporus cincinnatus or chicken of the woods. If the underside is white and it doesnt change when u touch it thats what it is. If it has a yellow underside its a sulphureus instead of a cincinnatus but still an edible...should be an oak nearby and that is growing off the root.


----------



## garden

Hey Jo, That is one beautiful mushroom, whatever it is.


----------



## garden

Hey Vibrant, I am off this week and get to stay home. A "staycation" as my son calls it. Going to make jelly, mow and hit the woods.. Oh yeah! Good luck to everyone. I love all your photo's and stories.


----------



## garden

I just put a photo in the photo section up top. I am dehydrating some Chanterelles. Can anyone else tell me if they have had success doing this and how long it takes to get them dry? Do you let them go to leathery consistency or crunchy dry consistency? How long it usually takes? They will be awesome this winter if I can get it right. Thanks


----------



## garden

I went out today and got about 4 to 5 more pounds of gorgeous chanterelles, golden, smooth and peach mostly. Also, I saw about 20 different other kinds of mushrooms. I put some of the interesting ones in the photo section. One was sort of purple, one was growing from a dead pine log. They are all beautiful but I don't know what kinds they are.


----------



## chelios

Hey garden. Just thought I would put my 2 cents in on some of your pics. 5 looks like some bolete chewed on by critters. 6 left looks like an amanita of some sort and the right one maybe a bolete. 14 looks like a plant called Indian Pipes. 14 resembles a broken up russula. And 16 appears to be a button stage Amanita virosa as in Destroying Angel. I am just going off of stuff I found recently so don't hold me to it. Lastly, the passionflower is gorgeous and awesome chanterelle finds.


----------



## garden

Hi Chelios,
Thanks for the information : ) I am having fun this year with them. There are a lot with the rain and cool weather. They are calling for rain this weekend I think and then really cool weather here next week and I am off from work! Here in the Ozark we have had a mild, wet spring and summer and lots of plants and berries and fruit this year. Well thanks again and good hunting.


----------



## jmerx

Just wondering if anyone has messed with the hedgehog shroom?


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey all, I have been picking some serious poundage of smooth chanterelles the last couple weeks. If interested check the classified forum.

 

 

 

Also ran into a real nice chicken yesterday.

 

Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## jmerx

Just a few shroom I found


----------



## garden

Hey, I posted 2 photos in the photo section up top. Does anyone know what they are? Especially the one that looks like someone poured something on top of it. Thanks


----------



## jmerx

Garden the one u want to no about looks like some kind of bolete not sure about the other.


----------



## chelios

hi garden. your unknown beautiful shroom looks like something in the Lactarius genus of fungi. At least thats where I would start.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden, that one with the blob looking stuff on top is a bolete that has lost its skin a bit, I think. The funnel-ish one looks like a well-decayed milky or russula from the stem, but it's hard to say without it in hand. It's pretty decayed also! Cool shrooms though!


----------



## chelios

I am so jealous of those mega chant finds u guys are having. LOL. We need more rain in WI.


----------



## jmerx

Someone needs to make an app were u can take a picture of a shroom and it will identify it.


----------



## im hungry

my girlfriend has an app for mushrooms on her phone.there are a few but i dont know about the picture part


----------



## jack

http://youtu.be/B-LVWDZzJRY?list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## jmerx

I'm hungry what does the app do? And what's it called?


----------



## jmerx

I just found an app called mushtool looks cool havent been able to do much yet. Im wait for them to confirmation on my email. Check it out when u get time.


----------



## jmerx

Went for a walk this morning, but didn't see much. Some old chants and seed tics was about it.:-(


----------



## garden

Jack I watched some of your videos. Good stuff! It's so awesome and fun to be with your family and friends and enjoying the outdoors. Can't wait till I get some more time off...


----------



## jack

Thanks Garden, you must have watched some of them from Potters Lake, when I lived downstate. I stayed at the same Campground, same Camp Site, for over 18 years, Moved in in April and moved out in November, We sure had some fun & great parties.


----------



## rodneyp64

Thanks RJ as you already know KS Morel hunter and I picked 52lbs se of Fairbanks Alaska on 7-10-14. They were identical to our local morels plus a little soot. Not at all like the first fire morels that dad and I picked near Polebridge,Mt in June of 89'. Your contacts were awesome. The next trip is on me. Maybe yet this year. As always Thanks for all of your help. Sincerely Rod Paden


----------



## jmerx

Just wondering if anyone has been finden much. Seems to be drying up around me?


----------



## veronica

Its about time for the grass lovers to show


----------



## jmerx

Since I can't find any shrooms I made a batch of salt brine


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Hey garden have u been see any shrooms around? I was on mushtool and someone just across the river from me found several chicken 2 days ago.


----------



## garden

Hi Jmerx,
Good to hear from you. I have been working a lot. The weather has been very HOT and HUMID here in the Ozarks. Right now the heat index is over 105 degrees.. : ( The weather is supposed to cool down starting tomorrow. I have to teach class's thru Wed. but then I will be off for a few days. Hope to get in the woods. I miss them. One cool thing is that I have this pet hawk that stays right around my house, lights on my roof and answers me when I whistle, flies within a few feet of me when I am outside, well, he has been bringing a girlfriend! At least I think that is what is going on. He has been here since he was a little thing, he was injured but he is getting huge and strong now. 
I will post a pic in the photo section.
Anyway, last week I got a lot of photo's of odd shrooms and gorgeous wildflowers, goldenseal and ginseng. When I am off I will be back at it and post some photo's. Good luck Jmerx and everybody. Hope you all find a basketful...


----------



## jmerx

Anyone know what this might be


----------



## vibrantenergies

white coral jelly fungus (Tremella reticulata) Not edible - or at least not eatable...


----------



## jmerx

Thought that was it just rough looken


----------



## jmerx

I thought it might me some sort of coral. Is that the way it normaly looks our is it an old one


----------



## vibrantenergies

It is actually not related to the other coral fungi you may be familiar with. It is a jelly fungus that tricks many a mushroom hunter - until further investigation reveals its tough and leathery texture. Texture which is nothing like a coral fungus and actually isn't much like most jelly fungi! I've seen a lot of them this year. They don't seem to ever be affected by drought like most fungi. Cool shroom!

Hopefully all the rain in the forecast will make it to the ground and wake the woods back up and we'll be picking hens and honeys in no time!


----------



## missourishroommate

I second that emotion VE!

I'm ready to pick some shizzle!



Mitch


----------



## jmerx

Cool then that's another new one for me just wish it was eatable. It rained south of Saint Louis this morning in my area.Kirkwood to Saint Charles had good rain as well. We need about 3 day of good ground soaking rain. Thanks for the tip on the jelly coral vibratenergies.


----------



## veronica

Very dry here , but mushrooms can be tricky . This one just sprouted a few days back


----------



## jmerx

That a chicken right. Yea u never no when or were.


----------



## veronica

Laetiporus cincinnatus

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/jul2001.html


----------



## jmerx

Is it just me or does everyone hear that noise? Does anyone one know what it is?


----------



## jmerx

Went for a walk today seen a few shrooms. Can u name these shrooms


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

And this was my prize


----------



## jack

Macrolepiota procera ( the first one ) is one of my favorites. I 1/4 the cap and make a batter out of Drakes, coat the 1/4's and fry them to a golden brown. The end result to me tastes like Country Fried Steak ! Also, you can put all the pictures under one comment. They don't have to be separate.


----------



## jmerx

Is that the fisrt on on 11 or 12


----------



## jmerx

U are talking about this one


----------



## jmerx

Just found this in my lawn any clues


----------



## jmerx

Found my first comb tooth of the season. It was a little worse loged though


----------



## jmerx

Found a few of these really big


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jack

The one on page 11


----------



## veronica

J-merx.. where you finding the pine woods if I may ask?


----------



## jmerx

Veronica St Genevieve Missouri are you in the area?hoping to find my first Indigo's there.


----------



## veronica

No
I am in the Southwest part of Mo.
WE had rain but not enough to kick up any Indigo's or Lobster's

good luck


----------



## jmerx

Has anyone seen any shrooms from the rains we had? I've seen few in neighbors front yards while driving not sure what they were


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack how do I put my pics under one comment didn't work last time I tried?


----------



## jack

You have to keep going back & forth, copying & pasting the HTML codes. Same way you posted all the other pictures.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0004_zps6226db49.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a><a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0020_zps46ffdfb8.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0039_zps6a4f7865.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

Ok ill have to try. Thanx jack


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack I'm working from a smartphone and its not letting me go back a forth. It clears out every time I leave???


----------



## jack

I don't know anything about smartphones. You may have to post one at a time then. Maybe some one else has done this that can help ??


----------



## jmerx

if anyone has any information posting more than one pic at a time on a smartphone I would appreciate any help given.


----------



## jmerx

Can any one confirm these as being honey


----------



## jmerx

Not sure what these were ether. Ther were a bunch of these


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jack

The top picture looks like Armillaria tabescens and the others look like Armillariea mellea . If they have no ring then they are tabescens too. Really need to see the underside on the latter. They are both growing off buried wood or roots and usually the ringless honeys will grow in clusters. Most of the time A. mellea will too, but not always, as in this case. These are some from Michigan. I haven't found any Ringless yet.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3413.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0019_zpsab1472c5.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_7295_zpsed619c7b.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

Jack the yellow ones have a ring but the others don't. That's what they look like to me just wanted a second opinion. I've never picked honeys. Are they worth picken because I left alot behind? Thanx for it help. I will send a pic of the bottom.


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jack

This is what they look like after I find them…..LOL Some people don't like them cause they are slippery ( slimy ) but if you cook them a little longer it somewhat disappears. Drying them helps too, and is the best way to save them. Make sure you cook them well or they can cause gastric upsets. The newly or buttons are the best, but they're all good.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/300014_1935135710400_1894700699_n_zps4150ff9d.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack

I can't really tell if that's a ring or not , but it's a Honey. They should be starting here soon, I hope, cause I'm almost out of my dried ones.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/HoneysonTrays009.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

Jack they were all buttons yesterday. Long walk to get the rest maybe I can talk someone in going with me


----------



## jmerx

Jack I really appreciate all your help maybe one day I can return the favor .if you're ever in Missouri and looking for somewhere to go hit me up


----------



## jmerx

Anyone want to go pick some honeys?


----------



## jmerx

Does this look like a meadow mushroom to anyone


----------



## jmerx




----------



## kc rm hunter

Caught a Kitty Cat last night!!
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/user/greg22266/media/DSC07833.jpg.html" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Hi Greg, I didn't realize this was you till you posted this picture !………Jack S. ( From Facebook ) Oh…. and nice cat !…..LOL


----------



## jmerx

Kg that's a nice looken kitty


----------



## veronica

Does "look like" a meadow ....but you would want to see the classic dark brown spore, and do other test to insure its not a yellow stainer or other agaric.
Bottom line is that it is time to see "meadow" mushrooms as well as other less desirable grass loving fungi

Meadow mushrooms tend to grow in numbers or groups from my experience, so if you just find a couple I would be suspicious


----------



## pedro

The pink bottom family

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_bisporus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_campestris.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_arvensis.html#macrosporus

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_silvicola.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_sp_01.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_subrufescens.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_xanthodermus.html

http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/DisplayBlock~bid~5473~gid~~source~gallerydefault.asp

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/agaricus_silvicola.html


----------



## jmerx

Looks like giant puff ball what do u think? I cut it top to bottom and it was white on the inside


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Who likes puffballs?


----------



## jack

Looks like you have some Calvatia craniformis They will work but will make smaller pizzas


http://youtu.be/KNaX3uvrVk4?list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## jmerx

Jack u don't think it is a calvatia gigantea? The one u say it is isn't in my book. What's the diffence


----------



## jmerx

I know now. because it resembles a cranium. Would you say it's also a choice fungus.


----------



## jack

It's a good as any other Puffball. A lot of people really like them. I just make pizza crusts out of them.


----------



## jmerx

How are they fried or sauteed


----------



## jmerx

Found 135


----------



## jmerx

has anybody else been looking for shrooms in Missouri


----------



## veronica

No rain here in weeks
and no fungi to look for :-(


----------



## jmerx

V u should come southeast to one of our state parks. They r everywhere over here. Won't last long though unless we get rain. We had good rain last two weekends


----------



## jmerx

St Charles area is even better they've had a lot of rain


----------



## veronica

That is a fine idea
thanks jmerx


----------



## jmerx

I hope everybody else is getting this rain.we will probably get a good 2 inches from this one.I figure by Saturday the mushrooms should be going crazy


----------



## jmerx

Does anyone no were I can find one of them fancy knives with the brush on the other end.


----------



## jdk32581

Ebay has those fancy knives.


----------



## jmerx

Thanx jdk


----------



## jmerx

do they have a specific name?


----------



## chelios

Doing good here in Wisconsin. Hauled in 220 cinnabar chants today. Left equal that amount to repopulate. Took home nine goldens and a nice hen as well. Good rain to you all.


----------



## jmerx

Chelios do u have pics? Nothing today but a load of seed tics. They ran me out .


----------



## chelios

Yes jmerx I will try posting the pics right now.


----------



## chelios

Well jmerx, I just can't seem to figure it out. If you or anyone else could be so kind as to inform me on how to post pics on here, I would be more than happy to post some pics. I got hundreds of pretty nice shroom photos. Just am not familiar with this forum and pic posting. Thanks! P.S. Today was not a great day. Only got 4 edible golden chants and 3 hedgehogs of the hydnum umbilicatum variety. I think its "umbilicatum". Anyhow.


----------



## jmerx

Chelios try loading them to photobucket. then select the box next to the html


----------



## chelios

Thanks for the info jmerx. I will get to that later today. We have had rain for the past 3 days so gotta check some spots now.


----------



## jmerx

Cool I'm getting ready to do the same good luck


----------



## jmerx

Found some more lobsters and honeys today


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Not sure but I thought these are honeys. Anyone have any clues


----------



## chelios

//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Cinnabarngoldensontowel_zpsf979b796.jpg[/IMG]//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Cinnabarngoldensontowel_zpsf979b796.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/ka...ensgettingasaltwaterbath_zps8ecb1d24.jpg[/IMG]//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Cinnabarsngoldensgettingasaltwaterbath_zps8ecb1d24.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Henwithcigreference_zps35680f35.jpg[/IMG]//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Henwithcigreference_zps35680f35.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Littleporcini_zps87c760a2.jpg[/IMG]//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Littleporcini_zps87c760a2.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Bigporcini_zps6d6f075a.jpg[/IMG]//i45.photobucket.com/albums/f60/katakamil662/Bigporcini_zps6d6f075a.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## chelios

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chelios

I sort of figured it out jmerx, however, why does it show double pictures, and why do they have stupid little captions like "alt=""/ and that crap? Anyway, the first 2 or 4 I should say, are from yesterday. They were some pretty looking porcinis, but the bugs swiss cheesed em to smithereens. The hen wasn't the biggest, but it was PRIME, and ultra tasty. The picture with the towel; the nine on the left are goldens, and the rest are cinnabars, I believe 220 of them. Anyway, could you please tell me why the pics doubled, and what is up with the stupid captions?


----------



## jmerx

Chelios not sure why it does it.


----------



## jmerx

That's a nice fond though


----------



## veronica

Jmerx..those are not honeys
be carefull not to get ahead of yourself on edible mushrooms. 

nice black stainer Chelios


----------



## missourishroommate

Hi guys, hey Chelios nice finds! Did you find your hen and chants in Missouri? 

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## jmerx

Are u talking about the ones on the log


----------



## veronica

yes..on the log

I think the hen is a black stainer
Just my opinion of course

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/meripilus_sumstinei.html


----------



## jmerx

Veronica that's what I thought so I left them in the woods.what about the picture aboveI think they are either honey or common lacciara.


----------



## veronica

That picture does resemble a cluster of water soaked "honey mushroom", but I would need to see more side or bottom shots.
A spore print would also be a good thing to do in the future for a definite identification


----------



## jmerx

Veronica I've seen some pics on Google that looks the same. I've tried some and everything went good.


----------



## chelios

hi veronica. that was a genuine grifola frondosa. the stainers will stain pretty quickly and this one did not from field to plate. the 6th hen i have found this year. not the biggest but the only one that was prime. thanks for your input, it is appreciated.


----------



## missourishroommate

Chelios, are you finding Hens in Missouri?

Mitch


----------



## chelios

No Mitch, I have invaded the Missouri thread from Wisconsin. Sorry for the confusion. It just seems this thread is where the action is.


----------



## veronica

lol.. Thats why I doubted the hen pic because here in Missouri its been about 95 to 100 for several weeks with no rain for a month


----------



## missourishroommate

No worries Chelios, I enjoy seeing the pics! I too was curious due to the non stop heat we have had here. 95 today...

Looks like we could hit the low 50s next week which should kick them off for us!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## chelios

My apologies to Mitch and Veronica again. LOL, I was not intentionally messing with you. We have been getting spoiled with the shroom-bringing rain for 2 weeks now. They are popping everywhere, however, if it is not a cinnabar then 90 percent or higher are riddled with bugs. Hope you guys get some copious amounts of rain and the heat turns off.


----------



## jmerx

hey Veronica were you able to make it East yet. We've been getting a couple of rain showers every week


----------



## veronica

No I could not get away
We did get one rain and a few Agarics have come up. They were a bit fragile as they tend to be when growing in mid 90 degree temps..lol
Happy hunting everyone


----------



## jmerx

Does anyone know much about coral


----------



## jmerx

Found chickens today chants, cinn chants, and oldman tofay


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Sorry that was the wrong


----------



## kc rm hunter

Nice Chicken jmerx!! Veronica I told them kitties to leave the Shrews alone but they won't listen to me....maybe I will threaten to take their Tempations treats away,that should do it because the little female bases her whole day around those treats :-D


----------



## jmerx

Thanx kc it was my biggest yet. Just barly fit in my backpack.


----------



## jmerx

Found 7 puffballs


----------



## jmerx

The chants are back my brother in law found a field of them today. Most were old but they were all 3 or 4 inchers.


----------



## jmerx

Found a nice batch of coral today


----------



## jmerx

Today I decided to take chicken mushrooms and put them in turkey dumplings. Hopfuly it turns out good???


----------



## jmerx

4 different kinds chants and oysters today


----------



## jmerx




----------



## veronica

Nice batch of late summer chanty's

WE finally got enough rain to kick up some boletus and bolete wanna be's. There is 4 different red capped ones this year to decipher through


----------



## jmerx

I found them chanterelles and oysters in the union and Wildwood area.


----------



## jmerx




----------



## vibrantenergies

Man I'm jealous of all these awesome mushrooms everyone is finding. 

Veronica - I'm in the same boat as you, just finally got a bit of water and the fungi are slowly making their appearances. I finally figured out the sensibilis/bicolor differences and now they're pretty distinct  

So, what is a "boletus wannabe" anyway?


----------



## veronica

Suillus,Tylopilus ,..Xanthoconium


----------



## veronica

Leccinum and these which are not Bi-color, sensibilis, or Frosti even


----------



## jomomush

Hey guys,

Walked around the woods after these recent rains and cooler weather in SW MO. Would you guys mind checking out this Imgur gallery I made, and seeing if you can help ID the various mushrooms?

http://imgur.com/a/CrFup

I put my guesses of their types in the titles of the images, but here is a summary:

These are mostly all guesses, so any help would be appreciated:

1 - Some sort of Bolete
2, 3, 4 - Turkey Tail? I've read these are edible but usually used ground up in stuff? Anyone eaten these?
5, 6, 7 - These are thicker than the "turkey tail", so I wonder if they are new growth of chickens, or are they some other type?
8 - Pretty sure these are wood ears, have a lot of these. Any tips on preparing these?
9 - Not sure what's up top, but it's in rough shape. Down below looks like number 7 I think.
10 - I have no idea what these are. Maybe they're still growing? Any thoughts?
11 - very dense and kind of slimy, no idea what it is.
12 - turkey tail?

Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## vibrantenergies

I thought that's what you meant! I've seen those same boletes around here also. Something definitely enjoys their favor, but I'm not sure enough to try them yet. They tend to be small or too far gone by the time I get to them! I did find an awesome parasol, but I let it to get a little bigger, since it was the only one, and it got water-logged  I found a bunch of agarics a few days ago, but they were growing in the woods, amongst a bunch of low-bush blueberries, so I was too scared to harvest and eat them. They had somewhat skinny stems, so I left them, even though their spores were not white. Pink bottoms probably, but not growing in grass?
The hens are about to make their appearance and I'm determined to find at least one good one this year!


----------



## veronica

Agarics in the woods are not safe as a rule..pink bottoms grow in grass and thats why they call them meadow mushrooms. Otherwise there are several agarics that would show up in woods or decayed leaf and wood. One likes to grow under red cedar.
I myself find it difficult to nail down there exact specie, and really dont care what they are as there are many easily identifiable edibles out there to play with. 
Remember to do a spore print if you are not sure what you have , take pictures , note habitat and conditions and then figure it out later when you have time to study

food for thought 
Yesterday I found the deadly Galerina in my yard..
it is definately time for hens , hericiums, yellow bellied chickens, and my least favorite edible...honey mushrooms


----------



## veronica

Speaking of the devil, I went to check 3 early hen tree's and luckily found nothing. I say that because we had a 3 or 4 inch rain wednesday and any hen that was up would have been ruined by dirt. So that was 3 days ago and this time of year 3 to 4 days after a good rain is the time to hunt meadow mushroom's.
After our dry latter summer I would expect to find meadows as they dont do well after wet summers.
I personally just look in the city grass area's. Banks, schools, parks and whatnot. Mowed grass is best but expect them to have grass clippings stuck on them and sometimes dirt.
Its best to pick when the cap is still dome or bell shaped just after the veil has broken. The larger flat mushrooms are quick to spore which sorta messes up the other clean mushrooms.They are in fact the same thing as your store bought or commercial "white button mushroom's " 
The commercial farmers harvest the with the veil in tact because they dont crumble (longer shelf life) or turn brown from spore. If you do pick bigger spored mushrooms its best to separate them and cook them right away. I also recommend using a basket or bucket when hunting and not to over fill it if you want the shrooms to still be pretty when you get em home.
You can pretty much take all that info to the bank because Ive been picking em for over 15 years..and you can also go to the bank and probably find some growing near the parking lot..lol


----------



## jmerx

what day was it then it rained out west


----------



## jmerx

just a few mushrooms I picked up


----------



## jmerx

Found about 100 puffballs of all kinds today to. I don't like them enough to pick all of them though.


----------



## jmerx

Lesson learned tonight 


Don't make a phone call while your wife is frying chickens and your daughter hovering.
Good thing I had two pieces before I got on the phone.


----------



## morelmaster22

Hey all. My wife and I have some morel mushrooms we want to give away. We have quite a bit combined from a group hunt, too much for ourselves. If you want some free for your family and such, we will freeze and ship em' out. Please limit to two pounds per person. I will take this post down when we run out.

Give me a call: (208) 577 -0207

Ask for Linus.


----------



## jmerx

Hi all how's the early chant season going for everyone. Been good here so far!!!


----------



## jmerx

I have been out last 2 days and it has been great all this rain has the chants going crazy


----------



## missourishroommate

jmerx, nice! I am heading down towards the AR border today to try my luck. What part of MO are you in?

Mitch


----------



## jmerx

That cool ushouldnt have any problems finding them. I run hour south stl. But i will travel up to an hour to shroom. So anywhere within my area I will hunt


----------



## newb87

Hey jmerx been reading your recent posts about the chants popping up, I've only hunted morels for the past 5 years now and this year I decided to start looking for the other tasty edible mushrooms the woods have to offer. I've been out a few times now with in the past 2 weeks with out any luck of even finding one chant or chicken's that I'm also interested in trying to find. I was hoping to find them with out trying to get some advice from a true seasoned mushroom Hunter but here I am lol. The wooded areas i have been checking seem to be pretty thick and waneed to ask you if there's a certain type of wooded area like low valleys/slopes/hills/creek bottoms I should be focusing my attention to? I finally just got to where I can do a decent job finding morels but can see the chants have me feeling like a newbie all over again. Found some other interesting fungus growing like some coral and a few others but none I'm trying to find... any advice help is much appreciated, good job on the finds by the way.


----------



## jmerx

Newb I am opposite of u can't find morels lol. U need to look for oaks that's what they like. I have been doing most of my finding on slopes anywhere from bottom of slope to just below the tops. But really were ever there r oaks u should find. What area r u from .


----------



## newb87

I live in lee summit right outside of kc mo about 250 miles West of st Louis, that's another think I'm finally starting to get better at is identifying most of my tree's lol. This year was by far my best morel year and found around 30lbs total. Really hoping to find some black and yellow chants and if I'm lucky some chicken/hens as well even tho I read those are more late spring/fall shrooms.


----------



## billc

I live in the kc area and I have had most luck in open areas. I have found a few in brushy areas but most in open woods and lawns around oak trees.


----------



## newb87

Well that's sort of a relief just stopped and scoped a spot out to see if I could spot any thing from the road, got out of my car for less then 5 mins and didn't leave the road to find 10 tiny ticks crawling off my shoes up my legs... don't think I'll be going to deep so will try to find more open areas rather then thicker... thanks billc!


----------



## jmerx

Just left the the woods with grocery bags full going to check another spot now


----------



## jmerx

That's was 3 bags full


----------



## billc

No problem


----------



## jmerx

Oh yeah scored big today. Between my brother in law his son and me we brought to close to 30lbs of chants


----------



## jmerx

Ya found my first indigo milky. Was growing in the yard. Anyone know a good way to cook them


----------



## jasonl

I would agree with J-merx on the slopes...and hardwoods.....
funny with all the rain the summer mushrooms have not come up like I thought...yet

there were some early chanterelle findings a while back.....but most of my patches are pretty bare at the moment even though we had persistent rains last week topped off with a 5 incher on Thursday........no doubt this week they will come up with the heat and humidity....


----------



## jmerx

My brother in law and I loaded up on 5lb of black chant a piece this morning


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack r u around?? Had some questions on ur chant vodka


----------



## jack

What do you need to know, Jmerx ? I bought some good Vodka, but I don't think it matters if it's cheap or costly. Put fresh Chanterelles in a widemouth quart jar and add the Vodka and let it set on the shelf for 2 weeks. I threw the Chanterelles away after, but I will try to incorporate them into some kind of dish, next time. I may make one this year and add a little fresh apricot to it too.


----------



## jmerx

That's sound good. I don't drink but my wife does so I'm going to make some for her. We did some research and there r a few ways to make it. Some recipes say to put some spices in it. I will let u now how it turns out. Thx for the info.


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack my wife want to no how u drink it. Straight up r do u make martinis ????


----------



## jack

I just drink it straight.


----------



## jmerx

Found a few chants this week but they were few and far between


----------



## jmerx

With the rain today chant should be going crazy this weekend. Is anyone going for a look?? If so what area r u in


----------



## jasonl

looked near Osceola .......they are just coming up ....but slowly because of the excessive rain I believe


----------



## jmerx

Hi all it was a good morning came out with 2 bag fulls ya. I went stl county today. Jason what part of Missouri is that.


----------



## jmerx

Ok guys I have my first batch of chant infused vodka going hope it turns out good. If so I will try putting other spices with it next time. There be lots of recipes out there!!!!


----------



## jasonl

Osceola is mid mo....about 75 miles south of KC....or 75 north of Springfield

I was actually in Iconium.....that's 10 miles east of Osceola......lol


----------



## jmerx

Well I am just ganna say if u didn't make it to the woods this weekend that was a mistake, because there were fields of chants. Not just any but some bigger than my hand. Also found the biggest cinna chant it was 3 to 4 inch. Wow!! Happy hunting


----------



## mafrederick

I found my very first chanterelles today! Three different kinds in St. Charles county. I did get a little wet though.


----------



## jmerx

Just got out of the woods found may be 5 pound and left about 20 pound bugged out


----------



## jasonl

chants are now everywhere here in South Mo....most are buggy and backsplashed


----------



## jmerx

Man were is everyone in Missouri. Last season there were people all over this site. Well anyway the shrooms r going crazy I haven't been anywere there wast shrooms yet. I'm finding poundage!!!! How r u doing peeps?


----------



## missourishroommate

Hi jmerx, I'm still here but I got nothing to talk about. Haven't picked any for about a week. Went to Iowa yesterday and got skunked. Hunted St. Jo area and north of KC Monday with no luck. I was over south of St. Louis two weeks ago and it appeared to be at an end there. My spots in the Truman Lake area were dried up two weeks ago as well. You must have a second flush going on in your area.

Mitch


----------



## jmerx

I have been picken since early June seems every two r so new flush come in go out to search for lobsters saterday


----------



## jasonl

not a hell of a lot growing here..to wet and to hot I think.....I did manage to find Robster mushrooms this morning...and a few other things 8 or ten days back....the chants are over at least ...for now


----------



## jmerx

Jason cool I love lobsters very good shrooms look like u found some nice ones. I am going to my spot saterday but it will be a long day it's 10 mile hike but last year we found 135 so with any luck we will do good.


----------



## jasonl

Its hard to find lobsters that don't smell and taste to fishy....gotta get em early on I think..........and .the volemus are another fishy tasting mushroom ..............not sure about the frosti bolete's as Ive never tried to eat them....


----------



## jmerx

Never had fishy issue how r u cooken?


----------



## jmerx

So exited can't wait for tomorrow. Hope I find lots of fresh lobsters. Wish I could find with out walken a 10 trail!!


----------



## jasonl

sautéed in olive oil with onions....then add to rice casserole and cook again.........


----------



## jasonl

hope you find a wad of mushrooms...happy hunting


----------



## jmerx

Jason that sounds good try just butter and saute just plain maybe salt r pepper very good get the whole taste then. Well when I left this morning I was wanting lobsters bit it never goes as planned lol. I stead of lobsters we ran into a high patch of chants picked about 11 pounds. Tomorrow I will.sell five pounds for the first time and see how that goes.


----------



## jasonl

well I cooked the lobs with butter and a few Vidalia slices....and yumm they were pretty good.....not fishy but I did cull out the old ones that were darker red in color.... the darker they are the more likely they will taste of fish....at least that's what I encounter here in my lobster patch.........it could have something to do with weather or not they are Hypomyces of the Lactarius piperatus complex...or Russula brevipes ......I am believing mine to be the latter.......not 100 percent though...just 99.9........

I want to try and make an alfredo sauce and use the rest with some noodles.....perhaps


----------



## jmerx

I think ur Alfredo will be good. I agree about the 2 kinds I think most of mine r russula. I am going to try a new with chant tonight called chant puffs!!!!


----------



## jmerx

Yaaa scored a bucket of lobsters today.


----------



## jmerx

If anyone is interested I have some lobsters I would part with for small fee but must be close to Jeff county


----------



## jmerx

Hey all been good couple weeks I got 15 pounds lobsters 30 pounds chicken and 5 pound chants. What about anyone else any luck lately


----------



## jmerx

Here some pics


----------



## jmerx

Filled my bag


----------



## jmerx

One of my favorites


----------



## jmerx

I just thought this one was cool


----------



## jmerx

I also found a chant as big around as my head


----------



## jasonl

seen some oysters...and have a buncha shiitakes...otherwise aint much growing here cept some ganoderma's.......should be some other wood lover's starting soon IMO....hopefully......I would like to see a pic of that giant chanty though?


----------



## jasonl

OK...I'll take that back.......I have been looing in the woods and not finding much....but today I checked in the city and theres a bunch of stuff growing.......these are the biggest Lepiota Americana that you'll ever find...no doubt about it!....not the best edible ...but definitely an edible mushroom....and a woodchip lover


----------



## jmerx

Oh man Jason nice finds don't know much about shitaki looks like something u r growing yourself?


----------



## jmerx

Sorry about the side ways pick my brother in law took it and sent me. I couldn't figure out how to flip it. Ok this is by far the biggest chant I ever picked. It was about 8 inches.


----------



## jasonl

well...yes...growing my own ...good clean eating...and fun..........that's a big chanty for sure..nice


----------



## jmerx

Do u buy the spores??


----------



## jasonl

no....I originally started with storebought plugs and created a culture from them.... then used that to make sawdust spawn ...drilled holes in logs and put it inside...sealed the holes with candle wax...and waited a year or so.


----------



## jmerx

Another good day some more lobsters yaaaa


----------



## jmerx

Also found another indigo milky


----------



## jmerx

Green cracklen


----------



## jmerx

And here is another cool one


----------



## jasonl

Geastrum saccatum...earthstar mushyroom...cool...it is a puffball with wings basically


----------



## jasonl

so what part of Mo are you pickin at?


----------



## jmerx

Hour r so south stl along the Mississippi


----------



## jmerx

Picked another batch of chant yesterday getten alittle dry tho. Also found some oyster. We could use another good rain I would like to get a few more lobsters.


----------



## jmerx

Went out saterday and today picked about 70 pounds of lobsters. Yaaaa lol any one else getten anything???


----------



## jmerx

Going out after work to check a couple hen spots!!


----------



## jmerx

Anyone find hens in stl area yet???


----------



## ckorte

Still seems a little early to me might check to see if there are any little ones in a week or two. Hopefully the recent rain will bring out some oysters and some meadow mushrooms.


----------



## ckorte

What type of areas do you find lobster mushrooms in? I found plenty of chanterelles this year have many spots for hens, but have never found a lobster. I am in Madison county on Illinois side.


----------

